# You guys think Thunderjets are expensive?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, I've gotten sticker shock a few times seeing a rare Tjet go for several hundred dollars, or even into four figures... but check THIS out:

http://www.redlinespoilers.com/1000.html

Look how many times the "Price" column goes into 5 figures. WELL into 5 figures. Holy carp.

--rick

edit: it gets better

http://www.hwprotos.com/menu-grp/rlbb-sales.htm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats insane:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do they run good?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdee:
Well I guess I can stop looking for slot cars at yard sales and go for a rear loader Beach Bomb!!!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

What good is makin' the money if you can't have fun spendin' it?


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

I sold my Beach Bomb in NM to a nice young kid, maybe 8 or 9 years old, for 50¢, in 1984 when we had a flea market on the sidewalks around the corner from my apartment. Actually, I sold two HW for a buck, and it was in there, with my Chevy Nomad.

I guess that you can tell that I wasn't a Hot Wheel collector. Strictly Lesney, for me.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I still have my original "Jack Rabbitt Special' from the cartoon series Hot Wheels, in the original show colors White with a blue center stripe and black interior...I wonder what it would go for in good condition..(no chipped paint)


----------

